# getting ready to smoke



## coyote (Sep 8, 2008)

herd bull....4 hour stalk,,37 3/4" horns, 498 pounds..

300 wsm....lased 398 yards..

hmm..peacan and oak...


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice one! Wonder what that will taste like. :)


----------



## waysideranch (Sep 8, 2008)

Way to go Coyote. 398 man is a hell of a shot.  I know the ol' .300 can do'er.  Excellent hunt and kill.  Sure would like to taste that smoke.  Great job.


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 8, 2008)

Looks like a clean shot, congrats Coyote.


----------



## monty (Sep 8, 2008)

My hat is off to ya, Coyote!

My shots in this territory are less tha 150 yards. But 398! WOW!

Good going, friend!

Cheers!


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 8, 2008)

Sounds and looks like an awesome hunt. I'll be looking forward to the smoke story and Qview


----------



## abelman (Sep 8, 2008)

Nicely done with the shot, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Having a little experience at distance, I can appreciate your hunt. 

Look forward to hearing about the smoke.


----------



## coyote (Sep 23, 2008)

my son and I went out 09/20/08 on another oryx hunt. forgot the diggy cam but took the 35mm.

we had on the ground @ 0645 a really nice Bull oryx. this guy was big 
37 7/8" right horn 37 3/4 left horn and both bases were 7".

the custom rem 700 in 8mm rem mag spanks bad launching a 230gr barnes x bullet sitting on top of a whole bunch of IMR. I had to take this guy off hand at a little over 300 yards. he is at the butchers ageing, pick the meat up this saturday..

then coyote calling starts for me soon 10/01.. unedible fare fer sure..

happy smoking and huntin...


----------



## monty (Sep 23, 2008)

Great work, Coyote!

Looking forward to the smoke.

BTW, in these parts coyotes are open season all year long. Only difference is no calling allowed. But when you have domestic critters who needs to call?

Keep us posted!

Cheers!


----------



## coyote (Sep 24, 2008)

monty I just hunt them in cold weather..we can hunt them year round here also. But, after feb the females are knocked up and they den till sept raising the litter. the uneducated ones are easy in oct. I figure killing one in the warmer part of the year might have a ripple effect and take 7 or 8 out by starvation. leave them to call is good for me....


----------



## monty (Sep 24, 2008)

Coyote, 

Here is an interesting note. In the Northern Vermont area our coyotes are actually coywolves. Through DNA testing and such it has been proven that our larger than western coyotes and redder than midwestern coyotes are actually a product of matings between western coyotes and Red Wolves, which are plentiful from the areas north of Michigan and east to Maine and the Canadian maritimes, and not produced through matings with domestic dogs as previously thought.

These puppies average well over forty pounds and are decidedly red in color. Their ears are rounded and closer to their bodies. While there are some true coyotes found in these parts the majority are the coywolf mix. 

And of course the Northeast Kingdom of Vermont is also host to a breed of true wolf. Had one go into full voice on a ridge just across from my property. Talk about a spine tingler.

So, best o' luck busting the critters. I certainly do my part on this end of the country!

Cheers!


----------



## big game cook (Sep 24, 2008)

hope it see some pics and end results. nice shot and trophy. deer season opens here soon.


----------



## monty (Sep 24, 2008)

BTW, I have never experienced Oryx meat. Can you describe it?

Cheers!


----------

